# How does a goat get tapeworm?



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I was just wondering, How does a goat get tape worms?

What I know of tape worms is the flea is where the dogs/cats
get them, by eating the flea they ingest the eggs of the tape worm.

So how would a goat get them?
Thank you.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Tapeworm infestations can occur in several different ways. One is for the infected animal to be eaten by another animal. Like the dog swallowing the flea. Another is by ingesting tapeworm eggs which are deposited in fecal matter from the infected animal. With humans it is usually passed by food contaminated with infected fecal matter or by eating under cooked meat that is infected with tape worm cysts. With ungulates it is almost always from eating grass and weeds contaminated by fecal matter from infected animals or from nibbling on the manure pile. Which is common for goats to do.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

tapeworms need a primary and a secondary host. The secondary host is a host that is needed for some of the developmental stages and for tapeworms that can be a mite that lives in moss. If a goat browses, it will take up the mite with the food and with the mite the tapeworm larvae.


----------

